
Why We Acquired Neumob - jgrahamc
https://blog.cloudflare.com/neumob-optimizing-mobile/
======
arosier
> While product pricing is still be worked out, Prince envisions a free
> product with premium add-ons for the consumer version. Regardless, he said
> they have an ambitious internal goal of 200 million downloads of the VPN app
> by a year from now.

[https://techcrunch.com/2017/11/14/cloudflare-expands-into-
mo...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/11/14/cloudflare-expands-into-mobile-
performance-with-neumob-acquisition/)

------
badrabbit
> Most VPN software, frankly, is awful. Using a VPN feels like a backward step
> to the dial up era of obscure error messages, slow downs, and clunky
> software. It really doesn’t have to be that way.

Ugh...interesting analogy.

Personally, I prefer my "dial up era" wireguard or openvpn over a "modern era"
service that aims to be a gate-keeper of internet content delivery. CF always
tries to interact with the browser/application. Still trying to cope with
"Alphabet inc" tracking users cross device and apppication. I Would rather see
reduced performance if it means one less corporate middleman.

That said,I would have no problem with Neumob or any CF service _if_ all
application traffic used browser(or app) to real-server end to end encryption
and CF did not store cookies and did not run js. After all,CDN services like
akamai,fastly and cloudfront manage to operate just fine without being
intrusive like CF.

~~~
zx2c4
Yikes indeed.

WireGuard is neither "dial up era" nor "clunky". It also usually runs as fast
as can be.

------
breakingcups
So... Neumob is sort of like QUIC (http-over-udp) but proprietary?

